# Mayhem Kayak Tarpon!!!!!!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody>Yesterday I hooked up off the end of the pier on my kayak with this tarpon. It was a pretty incredible experience seeing the big poon jump not even 10ft from my kayak...it had me on plane going about 10mph!I had to fight it pretty close to the pier but everyone was super cool about it. I forgot my dang camera at home for the first time ever! I fought the poon and touched the leader and then took him to the beach. It was a pretty quick fight so I wasnt too worried about the fish. Weird thing was I think the dang dolphin was helping me push it towards the beach. Scott Fish and Travis ran down to the beach and helped me out which I really appreciated. We lip gaffed it PTTS style and about 150 tourist were snapping pics like the papparazi! *Got a few pics and took the tarpon back out to about chest level and got a good healthy release with him kicking real good.* Scott Ande said he was swimming good and someone else told me they watched him swim up the pier and head out. It was so awesome...whats funny is last week Tim got one that took us 2 hours to land and took us 2 miles offshore that was the same size. I was using PP and he had mono. Enjoy the pics!

<SPAN class=postbody>









<SPAN class=postbody>









<SPAN class=postbody>

<SPAN class=postbody>I like this one.

<SPAN class=postbody>


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That is cool!!! I gotta get a kayak.... =)


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Good job Texas!!

too bad I wasn't there.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go man! Those pics are incredible. Congrats:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

can you eat those or did you release it?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

nice one.im waiting for you guys to hitch a ride from a passing boat and get a ride out to the edge and start paddling back wahoo and billfish.


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

man that is sick good job man not everyone can do that +1 for you in my book


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Tex,

I am so happy you got a poon from your yak that you have been hoping for!Great job! I'm glad you got some great pics and hopfully others will send you some more as well. (You can't have too many of something like that!) 

Even though tarpon are not in the kayak tournament on Sat., I want one so bad myself that I'll take my tarpon outfit in case they are out there. What did it take? What kind of leader and hook were you using? Did you cast at him? How long was it? With such a great catch, we would love to hear some more details now that you got your pics and post out.

Congrats and good luck in the tourament this weekend!!! :letsdrink


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Incredible pics and report! Thanks for sharing. :bowdown Great job on a healthy release as well!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That first picture is awesome - it should deff be in the kayak mag, I hope you send it in & represent us panhandle folk. Congrats again! Linda & Ernie


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Bad ass! Way to go Chris! I'm gettin one this weekend.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! Nice work!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome pics, im hoping to have my first big boy next weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *gottafish (7/30/2009)*Tex,
> 
> I am so happy you got a poon from your yak that you have been hoping for!Great job! I'm glad you got some great pics and hopfully others will send you some more as well. (You can't have too many of something like that!)
> 
> ...


I used 60lb mono leader and a circle hook. I did cast at them. The fight only lasted about 15 minutes and then I pulled him to the beach. He was a wussy Tarpon I guess. Yea we have been playing with the idea of fishing Tarpon even though they are not in the tourney. They will still be here after saturday though so if I hook a mean one like Tim did I may just break him off and keep fishing for Kings. My guess is 5-6ft long. Thanks for all the great replies


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Really neat pics, and great job :bowdown


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! Awesome catch! I bet it was a blast!:bowdown


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That first pic is all-time classic badass.

You need that framed.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, that is badass.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing pics. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! I have to ask, how do you keep the kayak from tipping when you have a fish like that pulling you from the side?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ... pure bad azz!!! 

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *konz (7/31/2009)*Awesome! I have to ask, how do you keep the kayak from tipping when you have a fish like that pulling you from the side?


Its really sketchy but I have had alot of practice. Your balance gets pretty amazing after kayaking for a year straight.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well its about time! Just kidding, great job and awesome pics,I wish mine came out like that.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

With everything else you have caught of a kayak, I figured it was just a matter of time, Congrats!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that is plain awesome. Super pic off the bow.

Congrats Tex.:bowdown:clap:letsdrink


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (7/31/2009)*That first picture is awesome - it should deff be in the kayak mag, I hope you send it in & represent us panhandle folk. Congrats again! Linda & Ernie


I agree, that is a great picture! Well done.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

that is a STUD! Tex, gimme a ring man so we can talk about that email. Great job. 261-7639


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Job Chris

AWSOMEFish and AWSOME Pics


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

high friggin 5's !!! awwesome job!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. Killer pics.:bowdown


----------



## fat guy/little boat (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn-- that's a fantastic picture and should be on the cover a Kayak Angler magazine. Congrats on a fine catch. To have the guys on the pier be able to photograph it just makes it that much better.:takephoto

So whats next-- a great white? HA:bowdown


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Man you need to send that pic to HOBIE

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

that power pro probably helped for that fifteen minute fight though huh.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

way to get em tex

that first one should go to van staal


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Tex, 

You have everything going for you to be journalistically featured. Your only young once. Congrats on another awesome moment in kayak fishing, equal to anything in the world of kayak fishing. You are totally photogenic and always seem to bein the right place at the right time by your efforts. Go for the promotion. 

Again congrats on showing all of us how it is done in the world of kayak fishing, right here on the gulf coast.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man that first pic is so bad ass!!!! it almost looks fake cause its so perfect!! congrats on a great fish! man i bet youre glad those tourists were there:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome job. I bet you were shaking pretty bad after it was all over, I know I would have been. I'm still trying to add a Tarpon to my list of kayak catches.


----------



## lost4reason (Nov 1, 2007)

Man I am finally getting to check out these tarpon photos I've been hearing about. It doesn't get any better than that. :clap

That's Awesome.


----------



## Bigal (Aug 11, 2009)

What a catch.... what a picture.. Better get a poster size copy of that pic.

:bowdown:clap :bowdown


----------

